# Looking for standard poodle breeder southern US



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm sorry to say that I cannot help you in your search for a good breeder of small standards. I do hope you find someone to point you in the right direction.

I do want to say thank you for your service to our country. I have two children in the service as well and know the sacrifices you make so that we can live the lives we have._


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I live in Missouri, which is not terribly far from Texas. There is a well known breeder of browns in my area (Tom Carneal of Peckerwood Kennels). In fact, I know a breeder in my area who has cafe au lait, brown, black and possibly blue puppies currently available, sired by Tom Carneal's stud dog - a lovely brown champion. These puppies are full siblings to my cafe girl, Millie. PM me with your email address if you would like more information.


----------



## ilovelasun (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you guys! I still have about 6 months here so I am super excited to start really looking when I get back to Texas.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I too thank you for your service. I have a friend on his 5th tour in Afghanistan now and I know the toll it takes on you and your loved ones although he downplays his sacrifice.

Check out Cho. Millie's 52 weeks and you will see she is stunning so the opportunity to get a full sibling is a great opportunity, especially for a groomer. She has fantastic hair along with beautiful conformation. Can you tell I have a crush on her dog?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I too thank you for your service. I have a friend on his 5th tour in Afghanistan now and I know the toll it takes on you and your loved ones although he downplays his sacrifice.
> 
> Check out Cho. Millie's 52 weeks and you will see she is stunning so the opportunity to get a full sibling is a great opportunity, especially for a groomer. She has fantastic hair along with beautiful conformation. Can you tell I have a crush on her dog?


Thanks for the compliment, CT Girl! Millie is a lovely girl. She is very moderate, not fancy like many of the poodles in the ring (including Tiger - he is extremely fancy, which leads to some faults that Millie does not have due to her more moderate build). However, I believe she is put together well. Aside from a narrow front and shoulders too far forward, she is structurally correct. These problems are becoming almost the rule rather than the exception with poodles, though. 

Millie is a very athletic, intelligent dog. Of my three, she is the smartest and most human-like.


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

If you would consider a black Aris poodle in Florida has gorgeous poodles!!! I am waiting for a black girl now. I also wanted a smaller standard and the mother of this current litter is small. Ann Martin (feldspar) in California sometimes has chocolates shes a groomer and her dogs are beautiful. If you would consider a miniature which was my second choice, Clarion in California has to die for minis that are some times 15 inches.. Good luck in your search, I have been waiting 8 months for my girl..


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Also, Tiger's breeder in IL (not exactly the south, but still thought I'd mention it) has a brown male standard available.


----------

